# Suche kostenlose Strategiespiele



## EnergyCross (18. Februar 2012)

hey,


ich möchte gerne mal in die Strategiespiele hineinschauen. war bisher immer ein shooter und rollenspielfan. 

sollte möglichst kostenlos sein, da ich kein geld verhauen will falls mir das genre überhaupt nicht zusagt. habt ihr ein paar spiele zur auswahl?

was ich überhaupt nicht ab kann ist zukunftszeug mit laser/roboter wie z.B. Starcraft 2. dann lieber etwas richtung Warcraft, Age of Empires o.ä


----------



## Cinnayum (18. Februar 2012)

Es gibt Age of Empires Online. Das ist zwar SEHR beschnitten, wenn man kein Kulturpack kauft (20Euro pro Volk), gibt aber einen guten Einblick.

Ebenfalls ziemlich gut, aber eher für Pofis mit viel Überblick und Faible für Mikromanagement (viel klicken in wenig Zeit) ist Battle Forge.

Von der Steuerung her gleich, aber eigentlich eine Online Arena ist z.B. League of Legends oder Heroes of Newerth.

Sonst könntest du mal die Demo vom neuen Jagged Alliance probieren. Mit paar Patches wird das richtig gut.

Mit bissl Kleingeld kannste dir bei Steam Plants vs. Zombie holen. Das ist die 8 oder 10 Euro auf jeden Fall wert. Da gibts aber auch ne Demo von.

Oder du versuchst die Warhammer 40k Strategieteile (Dawn of War II) (gibts auch als Demo mit immerhin 7 VOLLEN Missionen). Die hab ich damals alle sogar zum Vollpreis gekauft. Das will schon was heissen.


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Februar 2012)

Gute idee mit den demos, hab ich total vergessen 
Warhammer sieht gut aus, werd ich mal testen


----------



## Rolk (19. Februar 2012)

Company of Heroes ist z.B. auch empfehlenswert. Das war Ende letzten Jahres in der PCGames und PCGH als Vollversion dabei. Vielleicht hat das ja noch jemand liegen.


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Februar 2012)

CoH hab ich selber in steam   als ich das gekauft habe dacht ich das wär ein shooter.. habs dann wieder sofort von der platte geschmissen 

welche teile von C&C könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Februar 2012)

Von C&C ist meiner Meinung nach Generals sehr gut 
Gratis könnte ich dir Battle for Wesnoth ans Herz legen.
Aber da muss man sich erst mal einfinden 
Ich kann dir da aber gerne Helfen


----------



## Rolk (20. Februar 2012)

Ich liste einfach mal meine Lieblingsstrategiespiele auf, auch wenn sie nicht unbedingt kostenlos sind. 

Company of Heroes    (eher für Multiplayer)
Dawn of War Reihe   (eher für Multiplayer)
Dawn of War II Reihe   (eher für Singleplayer)
Supreme Commander Forged Alliance   (sowohl Single als auch Multiplayer)
Panzer Corps Wehrmacht   (eher für Singleplayer)
Starcraft II   (sowohl Single als auch Multiplayer)
Rome Total War   (eher für Singleplayer)
Napoleon Total War   (eher für Singleplayer)
Shogun 2   (eher für Singleplayer)
Sins of a Solar Empire   (eher für Multiplayer)

So, ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen.


----------



## JonathanWayne (20. Februar 2012)

Man kann auch mal bisschen 0ad zockieren. Macht Spaß.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (20. Februar 2012)

Ja Battle for Wesnoth  ist ein sehr gutes Spiel, dafür das es kostenlos ist. Und soooo schwer ist es auch wieder nicht sich rein zu finden, wenn man schonmal ein einigermaßen ähnliches Spiel gespielt hat.


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

hab mir mal von allen vorschlägen videos in YT angesehen und bisher gefällt mir Shogun 2 am besten. ich saug mal die demo


----------



## Sieben (25. Februar 2012)

Wenn es was für zwischendurch sein soll kannst du ja auf kongregate gehen. Da gibts ne Menge Minispiele u.a. auch Strategie.


----------



## bond7 (27. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> 
> ich möchte gerne mal in die Strategiespiele hineinschauen. war bisher immer ein shooter und rollenspielfan.
> ...


 
Das beste was ich je gespielt habe ist ANNO1777 Home Page  und es ist kostenlos!!!
viel spass


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Februar 2012)

bond7 schrieb:


> Das beste was ich je gespielt habe ist ANNO1777 Home Page  und es ist kostenlos!!!
> viel spass


 

das sieht mir nicht sehr seriös aus. nichts für ungut, aber solchen seiten traue ich nicht, wenn man geld geschenkt bekommt. wer verschenkt schon freiwillig sein geld? also ich nicht 

habe jetzt ein paar mal die Shogun2 Demo gezockt und komme schon ziemlich gut damit klar. Warhammer 40k ist auch mein favorit, wobei ich eher zu Shogun2 gehen würde. 
mal schauen ob es bald in steam für unter 20 euro gibt hol ichs mir


----------



## Rolk (27. Februar 2012)

Also Shogun 2 gabs schon mal für 20 € auf Steam, dürfte also nur eine Frage der Zeit sein. Die ganzen Warhammer 40K Titel gabs erst ca. 1 Monat (?) nach dem letzten Holidaysale für nen Appel und ein Ei. Wird wohl noch eine Weile dauern bis das wieder kommt.


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Februar 2012)

joa, habs gesehen mit den Warhammer 40k teilen. alles + DLC für 5 oder 10 euro


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. März 2012)

Also wenn Dir Shogun 2 gefällt, würde ich mir auch mal Medieval II Total War anschauen. Das ist schon älter ( billiger ) und hat ein anderes Thema. Halt Europa im Mittelalter. Das ist immer noch mein Lieblingsstrategiespiel, obwohl schon so alt. Das gibt´s auch schon als "Grabbeltischangebot" hier und da. Vor allem mit dem "Ultimate AI Mod" , der die KI verbessert macht´s Spass, denn dann verhält sich die KI ziemlich gut , was Bündnisse, Kriege usw. angeht.


----------



## EnergyCross (2. März 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Also wenn Dir Shogun 2 gefällt, würde ich mir auch mal Medieval II Total War anschauen. Das ist schon älter ( billiger ) und hat ein anderes Thema. Halt Europa im Mittelalter. Das ist immer noch mein Lieblingsstrategiespiel, obwohl schon so alt. Das gibt´s auch schon als "Grabbeltischangebot" hier und da. Vor allem mit dem "Ultimate AI Mod" , der die KI verbessert macht´s Spass, denn dann verhält sich die KI ziemlich gut , was Bündnisse, Kriege usw. angeht.


 

mittelalter ist auch mein ding  

demo ziehen und dann mal schauen. falls ich es mir kaufe (10 in steam) erklärst du mr das mit dem AI mod?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. März 2012)

Also ohne den AI Mod gibt es ein ziemliches Durcheinander wegen Bündnissen, Kriegen usw.

Mit dem Mod ... ...

Medieval 2: Total War: Ultimate AI Mod v1.6 [AddOns] | 4players.de (PC, XBox, 360, Playstation2, Playstation3, GameCube, Wii, PSP, Nintdendo DS)

... ... ist die Künstliche Intelligenz besser und führt nicht zufällig Kriege, hält Bündnisse eher ein usw. ...

Normalerweise ist der Hauptordner, wenn Du es von Steam kaufst etwa so versteckt : C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\medieval ii total war\

Da muss dann die Ultimate AI Mod reininstalliert werden. Aber es ist ein installer vorhanden, wo man dann nur noch den Ordner aussuchen muss.


----------



## EnergyCross (2. März 2012)

hab mir jetzt mal die demo angeschaut und finds ganz gut  

ich werd aber wohl noch ein wenig warten, da ich grad an DX HR dran bin , danach SSam3: BFE und dann sieht man weiter


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2012)

Von der Total War Reihe hat mir Rome Total War + Addon am besten gefallen. Ich glaube das war auch mal in der Print als Vollversion. Der Mod Total Realism war auch sehr sehr gut.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. März 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt mal die demo angeschaut und finds ganz gut
> 
> ich werd aber wohl noch ein wenig warten, da ich grad an DX HR dran bin , danach SSam3: BFE und dann sieht man weiter


 

Okey ! Dann haste ja erstmal ordentlich Zockmaterial. Viel Spass damit !!!


----------



## EnergyCross (2. März 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> ordentlich Zockmaterial.


 
*hust* ... hab zockermaterial für die nächsten 2 jahre  schauste mein steam acc...


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. März 2012)

Hol dir wenn du ein bisschen Geld übrig hast Spellforce (12€), da sind auch ein paar Rollenspielelemente enthalten.
Ist sonst sehr ähnlich mit WC3
Aber Umbedingt die Universe Edition kaufen, da alle anderen nicht mit Win7 funktionieren!


----------



## Jvooy (16. April 2012)

Also wenn schon mit konsten gesprochen wird, dann jawohl AOE3 

Sehr sehr geiles Strategiespiel


----------



## EnergyCross (16. April 2012)

danke, aber hab bereits die Demo von Total War: Shogun2 gespielt und vor ein paar wochen (als der neue DLC kam) war es für 'nen 10er im Angebot. Damit bin ich zufrieden


----------

